# Marvel's Inhumans Trailer



## Cli-Fi (Jun 29, 2017)

This could be good; this could be bad. I'm optimistic even though it looks like Game of Thrones Marvel style.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 30, 2017)

I find it odd that it doesn't appear to connect with Marvel's _Agents of Shield_.

Also, am left feeling somewhat underwhelmed by the trailer - the sets look relatively cheap, and the story presented looks simple and tired. It's almost as if they're trying to repeat the story of Thor and Loki, but with far less budget - or ambition.

I risk sounding mean here, but whenever we see the lead actor he seems to be doing a "smell the fart" face!


----------



## Kylara (Jun 30, 2017)

In regards to connecting to agents of shield, it wouldn't as this lot have (in the comics at least) their own planet where they chill out after being dumped as a war plan of the blue guys  they are isolated and everyone is an inhuman. The comics follow the royal family and their spats and quarrels etc. From the trailes it seems they want to go back to earth, and I can't quite tell if they have a planet of their own or if they've changed it up. I wouldn't be surprised if they had. I quite like them as it's interesting to see people who have powers as a normal thing struggling more with 'people' things than 'powers' and whether to use them or not etc etc. 

I've been secretly looking forward to this, but I don't want to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## ctg (Jun 30, 2017)

Medusa's hair looked to be just flapping around and they made a decision to remove Black Bolts mask. I guess hair animation would have eaten whole budget.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jun 30, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> I find it odd that it doesn't appear to connect with Marvel's _Agents of Shield_.



For some reason ABC does not like to connect their shows to the broader Marvel Universe. They did for a few episodes of Shield but that was it. Then again, Netflix doesn't do this either. 

And hey I just started watching Friends for the first time. No Spoilers!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 30, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> For some reason ABC does not like to connect their shows to the broader Marvel Universe.



I would have thought they'd at least make the attempt for their TV series. After all, the existence of Inhumans has been core to _Agents of Shield_.


----------



## Kylara (Jul 1, 2017)

But these are different inhumans  

And I hope that Medusa's hair gets its moments, they probably couldn't keep it animated constantly, but for the odd moment or two?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 22, 2017)

Second Trailer better than the first. Not sure i want to watch a Marvel soap opera though:


----------



## ctg (Jul 22, 2017)

LOL



> Good afternoon, everyone. Let me start off by saying that I’ve been looking forward to this moment when I could address you all publicly for months now as I knew that my casting in ABC and Marvel’s _Inhumans _was sure to be the topic of many a conversation.
> 
> There is perhaps no other performer in the world who understands more the weight and responsibility of taking on a role as complicated and important as Medusa’s Hair. Quite frankly, there _is _no Medusa without her hair. I know that, my lovely and talented co-star Serinda Swan knows that, and perhaps most important of all, our lovely executive producer Jeph Loeb knows that.


http://io9.gizmodo.com/an-open-letter-from-medusas-inhumans-wig-1797117353



> Serinda, Iwan, Sondra and I tirelessly worked with our choreographer for _weeks _plotting out and perfecting that sequence so as to convey the strength and ferocity and Medusa’s Hair is supposed to embody. Medusa’s Hair is as much her crown as it is her most trusted weapon. Shooting on set that day, we all truly felt as if we nailed Medusa’s dangerous regality. Imagine my shock and dismay, then, when I first heard people comparing me to a common _Party City _wig.
> 
> I am a classically trained, Sheinhardt Wig Company hairpiece of the theater who graduated from the Royal Tampa Academy of Dramatic Tricks. I’ve appeared well-regarded productions of _Spider-Man: Turn Off the Dark_, _Evil Dead: The Musical_, and _Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat_. I am a veteran thespian who takes their craft very seriously, and if I’m being perfectly honest, I don’t think that I’ve been given a fair shot here.





> Before writing this letter, I reached out to my good friend Colette, the wig who played Storm’s hair in Fox’s first two _X-Men _films, for some advice about how to handle this entire situation.
> 
> “They’re just jealous,” she told me. “They want what you have and they’re frustrated that they can’t have it. Don’t run away from their negativity. Bathe in it. Lather yourself in its frothiness. Let it condition you to your roots and make you _stronger_.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 22, 2017)

ctg said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> http://io9.gizmodo.com/an-open-letter-from-medusas-inhumans-wig-1797117353



Can't tell if this is supposed to be funny or desperate??


----------



## ctg (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow


----------

